# 14' V boat conversion



## bdunit (Feb 15, 2017)

No idea what brand of boat this is other than the year is 1964. Converting it anyway! LOL Should be a nice little fishing boat. Any advice, pointers is appreciated. Ill post more photos as I complete more.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 15, 2017)

welcome aboard !

did you just rattle-can the wood frame ?


----------



## bdunit (Feb 15, 2017)

Rolled on oil base paint. Figured it might be a little more durable than sealer....plus it was free.lol


----------



## bdunit (Feb 20, 2017)

Hard working on the boat all weekend when the weather was in the 60s this weekend. Killin me not to go fishing, anyways, completed the front half of the carpeting. Pretty happy with the results. again, any pointers or advice is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 20, 2017)

wow - quite a transformation from last week !!
I have that same carpet on my bass boat and am very pleased with it.

good job so far !!


----------



## bdunit (Feb 20, 2017)

Glad to hear, I wasnt quite sure if i would like this carpet or not, I believe its gonna work out.


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 20, 2017)

Lookin good. I did a 14ft shallow V like yours with a large front deck and I loved it. Really improved the fishability of the small tender. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdunit (Mar 3, 2017)

getting a little closer.


----------



## DDudley (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice work!

Your carpet job is excellent. Looks like you have everything covered. Just curious, did you use staples on the back of the plywood to secure the edges of the carpet? 

And, you certainly aren't lacking storage space now. The only trouble I can see you having in the future is trying to find that lure in your boat when the fish are biting


----------



## bdunit (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks DDudley! Im pretty excited about it. I glued the top surface and sides for carpet, wrapped it around the bottom and stapled the heck out of it! I hear ya on not being able to find that lure! lol


----------



## BassnFool (Mar 10, 2017)

Good work OP! I want to do something very similar to your set-up. I like how most of your build is all drck. What size framing is that?


----------



## bdunit (Mar 13, 2017)

BassnFool, The main framing is 2x4. I used 2x2 everywhere possible to keep weight down. I used 3/4" board for the lids and deck, i was scared to use 1/2" for fear of warping and sagging.


----------



## bdunit (Mar 13, 2017)

Wiring almost done. I had a productive weekend and got most of it done.


----------



## bdunit (Mar 16, 2017)

Now its getting out of hand.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 16, 2017)

bdunit said:


> Thanks DDudley! Im pretty excited about it. I glued the top surface and sides for carpet, wrapped it around the bottom and stapled the heck out of it! I hear ya on not being able to find that lure! lol



Also like the carpet is it a kit if so where from?

Looking good!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks good. I like the way you did your framing so every thing is flush. I'm doing mine the same & I'm going to make the compartments so no water gets in them. 

Very nice build man.


----------



## bdunit (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Stewart. Kquinton, i bought the carpet off the roll at Homer Depot. Wasn't a kit, but it was 40 cents a square foot, very affordable.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 18, 2017)

bdunit said:


> Thanks Stewart. Kquinton, i bought the carpet off the roll at Homer Depot. Wasn't a kit, but it was 40 cents a square foot, very affordable.



Thanks!


----------



## bdunit (Mar 22, 2017)

almost ready! gotta mount seats and a few odds and ends and it'll be time to fish!


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 22, 2017)

That exterior paint job is cool.


----------



## Tman (Mar 23, 2017)

is that a vinyl wrap? looks sharp


----------



## DDudley (Mar 23, 2017)

bdunit said:


> almost ready! gotta mount seats and a few odds and ends and it'll be time to fish!


This has got to be one of the best jon boat transformations I have seen. I am stunned. That wrap is insane!!!
I'm almost embarrassed to post pictures of my boat now :shock:


----------



## bdunit (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yes, it is a wrap. I am a graphic designer and work with large wraps everyday, so it was kind of a no brainer to wrap the boat. I hope the darn thing doesnt sink! :lol:


----------



## RStewart (Mar 26, 2017)

That's sweet! I can't wait to get started on my rebuild of my rebuild. I dig the wrap, just hope it doesn't scare the fish off. Lol. Be sure to post some pics on the water.


----------



## BassnFool (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow! Great job man! That looks awesome! How's it fish?

What hinges did you use?


----------



## bdunit (Jan 9, 2018)

BassnFool, sorry for the late response, havent been on the board in a while. The boat fishes awesome. Its a little wobbly compared to a full size bass boat but its not too bad. I used piano hinges mounted on the inside edge of the doors. Worked out excellent.


----------

